# rod building



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Wut is a good set up to start. Building rods I want to get in to rod building just don't know much about it


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

go to mudhole.com, best place for beginners,never steered me wrong when i was starting out


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Asimple V block set-up will work to start 4 pieces scrap 1X 6 8-9 inches long cut a V in the top of two of them then screw them together (V facing up) forming a TEE shape
Line the V with seveal layers of Masking Tape and your good to go. all you need is a Large fly tieing bobbin to hold your thread or something like the rig at the bottom

http://www.batsonenterprises.com/wrapping-machine

http://www.acidrod.com/equipment.html


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Attach a string to one of the uprights. Tie a weight to the other side of the string. Drape it over the rod. Keeps it from rolling back when you let go of it (causing lose of thread tension) You can use a cup and a phone book to help with the thread. Put the spool of thread in a cup on the table. Open a phone book to the middle. Lay thread across page. Close phone book. Now, as you pull the thread, it comes out of the cup easily. The phone book adds just the right amount of tension. That and the hand wrapper described above, you will be rocking and rolling. Well, after you get the supplies you will need.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Never was a fan of Bobins to hold he spool..They seem awkward to me...*

I have always just held it in my hand, and finger pressure is the tension. Sometimes less is more..

JAM


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

what speed dryer do you guys use? 18? 9?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

JAM said:


> I have always just held it in my hand, and finger pressure is the tension. Sometimes less is more..
> 
> JAM


same here jon i hated the bobbin the first time i used it,i keep all my threads in the plastic compartments you use to keep lures sortted,punched a small hole in the back side to bring the thread thru and hang it up on the wall at the bench,best advice i took out of billys book


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

spydermn said:


> what speed dryer do you guys use? 18? 9?


i use both for different reasons but the 9 in mudholes cat. was my first and is still in use and will do you just fine


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sunburntspike, which dryer do you use? I saw an american tackle 9 rpm dryer in the mudhole catalog and im thinking about buying one but I really dont know much about the dryers


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

kingman23 said:


> Sunburntspike, which dryer do you use? I saw an american tackle 9 rpm dryer in the mudhole catalog and im thinking about buying one but I really dont know much about the dryers


 thats the one i use


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Tom Kirkmans book "Rod Building Guide" is a great start ($15). 

I don't use anything fancy - turners, dryers, etc. and my rods (5' to 14") all turn out fine. 

Lots of help here from professionals who do this for a living (or major hobby). Me - I build just one rod a year - mostly during the Winter months... 

Sandcrab


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I Use a pac-bay combo unit and I have several other dryers set up, I like the slower speed ones, JMHO the finish comes out better and you can work the bubbles out better with a torch when a blank is spinning slower... I like the Pac-Bay because its on an alum frame and the epoxy and flex coat just chip right off it for clean-up...Used to build with the motor at my right for 6 years, cause I am a true righty, at the Roost the Motor is to my Left, so for the last 4 years I have been building lefty.. When they hired me down there the first day I asked Steve if he was a lefty, and he was... Now I can build both ways just as fast...Think about it everything is reversed, it took a little time to get my speed up lefty.... 

JAM


----------

